
Creating the Philosopher's Stone: The Medieval Science of Color and Alchemy - prismatic
http://www.forbes.com/sites/drsarahbond/2016/11/16/creating-the-philosophers-stone-the-medieval-science-of-color-and-alchemy/#5ecde6e14f1f
======
desireco42
I love Alchemy! I know it has been painted as a woo-woo science and it is,
this is what we did before we knew better.

However Alchemy is foundation for number of scientific disciplines, most of
the medicines we are using today are using discoveries and procedures
championed by alchemists.

On more meta level, Alchemy is offering a way of thinking about the world,
which is beneficial and can help you understand on a deeper level how things
are working.

I guess I have to note, a lot of people are using and abusing alchemy name for
some metaphysical ideas of their own, that is not alchemy. :)

Levity Site is pretty much go to resource for all things alchemy if you are
interested in getting a feel.

[http://www.levity.com/alchemy/](http://www.levity.com/alchemy/)

------
based2
[http://www.louvre.fr/les-couleurs-du-moyen-agemichel-
pastour...](http://www.louvre.fr/les-couleurs-du-moyen-agemichel-pastoureau)

